# Help Purchasing A New Camera - Suggestions?



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Hello All,

I know it has probably been done before, but can anyone suggest a Brand/Model # for me? Looking at Nikon, Canon, Olympus, Pentax and whatever else you can throw into the mix. I'm probably looking for an SLR w/wo interchangeable lenses (prefer w/o for cost).

Wants:

Want to limit it to $400-$800 (Â£250-Â£500).

High pixel count

*Terrific Close-Up capabilities *(for those watch shots)

Large screen

High Zoom for non-int. lens models, Highest optical/electronic.

Standard Batteries - Not re-chargeable (unless you can convince me otherwise)

Multiple Functions including priorities

Great Auto Point&Shoot for the wife

I think that does it. I hope I'm not asking too much...

Like I said, Model #'s please...

Thanx for your time and opinions everyone - have a great Holiday,

Robert


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

DSLR by its nature requires investment in lens (doesn't have to be a big investment )

If your prepared to invest over time and learn to use it, you'll never look back - if you aren't don't bother with an SLR, it'll be a waste of money.

I'd go for Nikon or Canon - doesn't really make a massive difference which really, go for S/H to start with for both lens' and bodies.

Also join some camera forums (pm me for some suggestions) also don't get caught up on the latest bodies, they still take fantastic quality images after years of use (assuming they've been looked after)

If you want actual recommendations of specific lens' etc tell us what your looking to shoot.

You'll also not find an DSLR with non rechargeable batteries, but they'll take 100's of shots on a charge (canon 50D is circa 1000)


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Stew, thank you for that.

I should have mentioned I am not new to photography, so not a large learning curve other than from emulsion to pixels. I have had a point and shoot for years but just a cheap one, as you can see from some of my postings. I can hold a good conversation with a professional photog., etc. I have several SLR's including Contax, Minolta's, Mamiya, etc. Just old film types (35mm). I have a couple of Zeiss lenses for the Contax so maybe I ought to look along these lines (not sure it is within budget) or if they even make a DSLR! I would probably part w/all of the other crap but who wants it unless it's collectible Nikon's, Leitz, Zeiss, etc.??

What I mean by non-rechargeable is non-camera specific. you know, AA's, common batteries, etc. Not something I have to shell out a bunch of bucks for thats going to die after a year or 2. I hate getting caught with a dead battery and don't have spares of cheap ones to put in..., no you have to have the mfgs.


----------



## Mikeeb (Dec 1, 2012)

You could look at the compacts with interchangeable lens the Panasonic lumix ranges gx1 and gf5 have got good reviews and the Sony alpha nex7.

My friend is a professional events photographer and amongst a range of expensive DSLRs' he also uses a gx1 quite often for everyday shooting. I think the image sensors on the hybrid compacts are improving too. They would also be a good point and shoot option for your wife.


----------



## Docta13 (Nov 18, 2012)

I bought the Sony nex7 only because it had the options for me to play with, interchangeable lenses and when the wife wanted to use it she could just point and shoot without any bother


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanx for everyone's suggestions so far. I'm checking them all out. That Sony NEX7 24.3MP - Holy Crap! Also the price: 1200 bucks w/lens!


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

What are your thoughts on the Nikon P510 & the Canon T3 w/18-55 lens? It looks like the Nikon has a lot to offer and I'm finding it local for 350 bucks (220) and the Canon at 100 bucks more. Am I placing too much emphasis on the battery? Looks like most mfgs. have their own specific ones. I just hate having it die on you when it seems to be at the most inconvenient times.

Also, what do you consider the minimum pixels? Is this a manipulated number like is true of so many other things?

Sorry for all of the questions - Thanx Again!


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

You genuinely can't go wrong with any DSLR from Canon or Nikon - they have the best selection of lens' and a massive S/H market, plus adapters for your zeiss lens'.

Alternatively what about an Advanced Compact from Canon, Nikon or Fuji (the FUji X10 is superb)


----------



## Odo (Mar 22, 2009)

If you are worried about battery issues I believe the lower end Pentax still use AA batteries as an option. I had a K100D that ran on 4 AA's .

I think, but could be wrong that the Pentax KR and KM models still use AA batteries and I have a feeling the newer ones have a compartment that will take the bundled high capacity lithium but with space for ordinary AA's as well.

I have swapped to Nikon recently and to be honest the price of a third party rechargeables is so low I just bought a couple of spares, they hold charge well and I've never had a low battery disaster!

Camera wise the choice is vast, if you want a system to grow with any of the major manufactures have extensive lens choices to cover all situations. Nikon in my experience tend to be pricier SH, then Canon then Pentax/Sony.

If I was starting again on the DSLR route I'd consider a used Pentax K10 or K20- both advanced cameras now very cheap but have the advantage of using the Pentax K mount which means you can use any lens with that mount from the last 30 years, I picked up some great glass for pennies!

Pixel wise I wouldn't worry, on a DSLR 6mp or above will give you excellent images as long as you don't want to enlarge the finished product or zoom and crop too much.

Other options may be the Nikon D3100 or newer D3200, so called beginner models but they have a great deal of technology packed inside, especially useful if you need a bit of video.

As you can see the list is huge! Try looking at DP review for ideas and Amazon outlet online for cheap deals


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

My experience is with Sony DSLR's. A mid-range Alpha APS format Sony Î±37K kit, combined with a Sony 30mm macro will fit into your budget. The rechargable batteries for these cameras are fantastic. The 30mm macro lens will give rather nice results too.

Later,

William


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Theres a Nikon J1 in the sales section at the moment


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanx everyone again!



andyclient said:


> Theres a Nikon J1 in the sales section at the moment


Man... if it just wasn't..., White! If I went into some of the hoods for some nice social statement shots, they'd probably beat the crap outta me.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Thanx everyone again!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly but they wouldn't steal the camera :thumbup:


----------



## Shooter999 (Dec 6, 2012)

You should be able to pick up a used Nikon D3100 with lenses at a good price, now that its been replaced by a newer model.

If you visit some photography forums, there's a good chance you'll pick up a good deal as well as the equipment having been well looked after.


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

Shooter999 said:


> You should be able to pick up a used Nikon D3100 with lenses at a good price, now that its been replaced by a newer model.
> 
> If you visit some photography forums, there's a good chance you'll pick up a good deal as well as the equipment having been well looked after.


Good recommendation that - nice camera with auto mode for the wife!


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

My money would be on a Canon 1100D, used with a couple of lenses and a few assorted bits and bobs for that money I'd wager.

I've got a Canon 7d incoming. Excited :yes:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanx everyone for the advice... still pondering the situation.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Have a look at Nikon bridge cameras like L120


----------



## simon sinky (Oct 27, 2012)

I use a Cannon 5 . Cannot rate it high enough . I see prices of used camera's have dropped now the MK2 is about in numbers. The full frame is great for cropping.

Simon


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

I've just bought a Nikon D5100 as as upgrade from my D40. It's a fantastic camera with great low-light performance, and a plethora of scene modes and special effects. With the recent release of the D5200, there are some great deals to be had on the D5100 (Amazon especially) - at half the price of the newer model it's a no-brainer, plus if you buy before 21 January you get Â£55 cashback from Nikon.

The only thing to decide is whether to go for the D5100 or the D3200. Both are in the same price bracket, so it's a case of weighing up their respective specs and features to see which best suits your needs. I went for the D5100 because I see no need for the extra megapixels, while its less noise at higher ISO settings, more creative effects and a swivel LCD screen makes it much the more versatile in my opinion. :yes:


----------



## MikeProcter (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a Canon 20D I bought second hand a few years ago. Great camera. My only criticism is the small 1.8" LCD on the back. I had to use reading glasses to read it!

Anyway, my daughter has commandeered it as she is at uni doing photography.

So I bought a Canon G12. I am constantly impressed with it. The photos it takes are very good and you have complete control over it if you wish.

The G15 has recently been released.

You can get wide angle adapters and telephoto adapters for it.

The G12 is only 10 mega pixels, but as you know, the lens etc is more important.

It out performs many high pixel count cameras out there.

You only need lots of pixels if you are going to blow up big.


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

Lumix Lx5


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

MikeProcter said:


> I have a Canon 20D I bought second hand a few years ago. Great camera. My only criticism is the small 1.8" LCD on the back. I had to use reading glasses to read it!
> 
> Anyway, my daughter has commandeered it as she is at uni doing photography.
> 
> ...


not true

in fact in 2013 you will see many cameras with less pixels . The public are not fools .You take a tiny sensor and stick too many pixels on it, the pic tens to be rubbish . its a balance

I doubt many need more than 10m pixels . one of the best cameras i have used has 8m but they are quality pixels matched to a great sensor

This is why i dont think the G series models above the G9 are any better . A little less noise at high ISO etc , but not worth paying for .

The G9 is the Canon I would buy

having said that ..! Just had a Lumix LX5 sent over from the USA and this thing rocks ! nicer for us to carry around as its smaller , but main reason is the higher ISO use .

if i was going to keep just one camera it would be a G9


----------



## DAC (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a Canon 50D but find I leave it at home (too heavy).

Santa asked me what I wanted and after a lot of research have gone for a Panasonic Lumix GX1. Has interchangeable lenses and the ability for manual/Aperture/Shutter control.

I looked at various System cameras, but for somebody who started on film and understand depth of field, manual control, etc, this is one of the few to give the photographer total control and feels like a real camera.


----------



## Rampant (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello matey

Despite being reasonably novice at photography I do have a suggestion for you.

Canon Powershot SX40HS

It was a photgrapher friend who put me onto this, and then a need for my Mrs to take decent close up shots of her for-sale reptiles that forced me into looking around and finally deciding to go with the Canon.

It's basically a large bodied point and shoot camera with a nice array of automatic and manual modes with a cracking lense that can do exceptionally close macro up to 35x optical zoom.

Here's a couple of shots from the past few days, one using macro mode and one using max optical zoom through my bedroom window 



















All told I'm really impressed with this camera and what it will allow a relative novice to achieve. The great thing about this is that me and my Mrs can "grow into it".

The only negative side - for you, that is - is the rechargeable battery. You could just do as I have and buy a cheap spare and rotate them around - and I can see any down sides to this.

Cheerz

Mark H


----------



## cja46 (Feb 8, 2013)

Olympus OMD EM5 with 20mm pancake and 12-50mm kit lens. Can add the 7-14mm later.


----------



## marmisto (Jan 1, 2009)

Olympus Pen [the early ones look and feel like real cameras] are fantastic bits of kit and are of a size that can be carried around without looking like a twitcher! lots of lenses, but the one with it does everything [for me] and I got mine for Â£250.

Took this pic with no flash just a very feeble led head light, hand held camera - it's brilliant at low light stuff, and happy snaps....


----------



## LJD (Sep 18, 2011)

The "macho" appeal of carrying a big camera soon goes out of the window . They become a pain . get a small bridge camera and carry it everywhere .


----------



## PCthug (Jan 13, 2013)

I have a DSLR that I use for most of my photography, but as already said, sometimes I cant be bothered to carry it, so my mobile phone gets used quite a bit too. I think the best camera is the one you have got with you.


----------

